# My ipod won't turn on



## nvyvbll18 (Dec 17, 2005)

I charged my ipod the other day and unplugged it when it said it was fully charged. After doing so, I have been unable to turn the ipod on again. I do not have the hold button on or anything....and I know the battery is charged. I am completely computer illiterate so if someone could shed some light on this problem it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

How old is the Ipod---?


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Connect it to your computer and see if iTunes detects it. If not try resetting your iPod as follows:

1: Click the hold buttong on, then off again
2: Press and hold Play and Menu until you see the apple logo

If you have a newer iPod do as follows:

1: Click the hold buttong on, then off again
2: Press and hold Play and Select until you see the apple logo


----------



## MOOK_JAMES (Mar 23, 2008)

well i have an ipod shuffle and it is not working at all so i ned some help


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

tdi_veedub said:


> Connect it to your computer and see if iTunes detects it. If not try resetting your iPod as follows:
> 
> 1: Click the hold buttong on, then off again
> 2: Press and hold Play and Menu until you see the apple logo
> ...


a little off topic but how would this work for a Touch? 
anyway if nothing is working...is it still under warranty?if it has a problem it is best (even if it is a pain) to get it fixed


----------

